# Another project this week



## road (Nov 28, 2014)

Since my lathe is down for repairs. I took the time in the last week for more upgrades & mods. 

Some may remember I had a problem with my carriage saddle & lateral movement under loads. 
I used my friends mill and kinda blue printed the saddle. 
A previous mod is visible , top side saddle gib adjusters as you can see the extra bolt holes in the saddle. 

I made the cross slide travel extension and a matching carriage wheel this week.  

old parts are on the right new parts are on the left.  

This is my version of the upgrade with some changes. 

This will give me 1 " of extra travel back and 1/2" forward . 

This has been an extensive project for me.  It's great to have friends with bigger machinery then you have..

I will wait for the new part from LMS before I assemble everything.


----------

